

Settle a dispute: Is the Google CR-48 a good looking device? - thomsopw

A few friends of mine and I got into an argument about whether or not the CR-48 was a good looking device or not.
So have your say, Is it sexy? is it disgusting?
is it a Macbook ripoff?<p>If you haven't seen it yet heres a link with loads of pics.
http://www.thechromesource.com/a-collection-of-cr-48-photos-by-users/
======
bockris
I love the looks and feel of mine.

------
mickt
I think it does look good; nice clean sleek black finish.

